# An American tourist evaluates Australia



## Warrigal (May 12, 2015)

For those of you worried that your grandkids might venture Downunder for a year's working holiday.
It will not set your minds at rest. :grin:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/travel/...207?from=google_rss&google_editors_picks=true


----------

